# Cadre Fireblade and Darkstrider



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

So I recently got back into 40k, and after gaining a ridiculous amount of experience by completely painting everything in my Warmachine Khador army, I decided it was time to give the Tau a new coat of paint for a new start to my favorite love/hate game. 

Forgive the camera work- it's a good camera, but it was clearly not designed for the size of these miniatures. 



















Did some minor conversion work with the Fireblade, mainly because the original's head looked like it was trying to retreat into his chest like a turtle. That and the pose. "HEY, GUYS I FOUND A KNIFE- WHICH ONE OF YOU MORONS WAS ACTUALLY PLANNING ON USING THIS THING?"


And then Darkstrider.










I love his model, and I like to hope I'm pretty decent at painting now, but I think my color palette is too homogenous and it wound up giving him a washed out look. I'm thinking of going with a more saturated purple next time and maybe incorporating some red into it, just to give it all a bit more vibrancy. 










Thoughts on the miniatures or the colorscheme in general? They're the only ones I've painted so far, so if there was ever a time for paint scheme evaluation, now would be the time!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Love that color scheme!


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

The head swap on the Fireblade is excellent. The colour scheme looks good and is original.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Excellent work on the miniatures. Did you check to see if the camera has a setting called 'Macro'? That helps immensely with taking pictures of miniatures.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Excellent work on the miniatures. Did you check to see if the camera has a setting called 'Macro'? That helps immensely with taking pictures of miniatures.


Thanks guys! As for the Macro option, it's a Nikon D3000 so while it has plenty of shooting modes, none of them are a "Macro" setting.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> Thanks guys! As for the Macro option, it's a Nikon D3000 so while it has plenty of shooting modes, none of them are a "Macro" setting.


I wasn't sure wether it was a point and shoot or a full blown DSLR. Since it's a DSLR you could buy a lens to take macro shots with, but it's rather expensive. Still, the pictures get the message across, and the painting and colors work well together. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Macro with a DSLR might not be the best idea anyway.

I use a kit lens on mine set to low-medium zoom, then crop the image close to the miniature. If you zoom too much you get a single point in focus and the rest out of focus.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Macro with a DSLR might not be the best idea anyway.
> 
> I use a kit lens on mine set to low-medium zoom, then crop the image close to the miniature. If you zoom too much you get a single point in focus and the rest out of focus.


THIS. EXACTLY THIS. Every time. I will keep that in mind- thank you!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice colour scheme. It really pops  as for cameras I do the same as Dave, I have a 18 - 55mm lense and just crop later. It brings in more light and just gives a better overall photo.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

> That and the pose. "HEY, GUYS I FOUND A KNIFE- WHICH ONE OF YOU MORONS WAS ACTUALLY PLANNING ON USING THIS THING?"


Made my night.


----------

